# Case IH D29 Starting Problem



## Ricko (May 20, 2020)

When I turn the key to start the tractor it will click and not engage the starter. I continue turning the key on and off and it will keep clicking several times before engaging and starting. I have changed the starter and solenoid. I have checked battery and replaced battery cables. I have replaced the starter relay switch. Still the same problem. Any suggestions on where to look next. Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know... check the battery cable connections, especially the ground.


----------



## Ricko (May 20, 2020)

pogobill said:


> I don't know... check the battery cable connections, especially the ground.


 I will check the ground again. thank you.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

if the battery is not new or reasonably new, then you could have a weak cell, if you have a multimeter, you can check each cell with this, i can show you how to do this battery check if you don't have a load tester, and do as Pogobill suggested, clean the cable ground on the chassis, and another comes to mind, did you clean the battery posts before you clamped the new cables to each post, older batteries tend to grow a covering around the poles and this will also reduce the starting current.

your problem suggests that the solenoid contact faces have arced too much and this breaks the start circuit, and this will give this problem, --- but you have replaced the solenoid, so that leaves that out of the equation.


----------



## Ricko (May 20, 2020)

FredM said:


> if the battery is not new or reasonably new, then you could have a weak cell, if you have a multimeter, you can check each cell with this, i can show you how to do this battery check if you don't have a load tester, and do as Pogobill suggested, clean the cable ground on the chassis, and another comes to mind, did you clean the battery posts before you clamped the new cables to each post, older batteries tend to grow a covering around the poles and this will also reduce the starting current.
> 
> your problem suggests that the solenoid contact faces have arced too much and this breaks the start circuit, and this will give this problem, --- but you have replaced the solenoid, so that leaves that out of the equation.


----------



## Ricko (May 20, 2020)

I checked the battery and connections including ground. Battery good. Like I mentioned earlier already replaced starter and solenoid and relay. Do you think it could be the starter switch? Otherwise appears to be a short somewhere.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Can you take a voltage reading from the start spade on the starter switch when this is held in the start position, or better still, remove the connector from the start relay and place the positive probe into the start wire socket and the negative to earth to see what reading you get, this is if you have a multimeter, set this to Volts DC.

You could also check the start switch start circuit by placing a probe onto the battery positive spade on the start switch and the negative probe on the start relay spade on the start switch, set the multimeter to ohms and turn the key to the start position and this will also show a circuit through the switch if the contacts are in good order, when working with ohms, make sure the cables are not live.

And an easier way would be to remove the start wire from the solenoid and place the positive probe into the female connector that you have removed from the solenoid and the other probe to earth, set the multimeter to Volts DC, more than 12V and turn the key to start and hold, watch the multimeter for voltage float with the key held in the start position, do this a few times to see if the voltage will hold constant, if you get variations in voltage, then it will be time to check out the positive supply wiring to the relay, sometimes with age and vibrations, the copper core will fracture and this will only supply amperage intermittently.

I have to ask if the starter motor has a solenoid attached to it like most starters?.

It would probably pay you to see if you can get hold of the wiring schematic so you can trace out the start and run circuits, this would help you a lot to trace problems.


----------

